# Florida Wild Boar Hunting



## Harbison

OK! so Florida has great fishing. But what about hunting?
Florida has a very strong, healthy, deer & turkey population. And, in addition, some of the best wild boar hunting imaginable. The Florida wild boar, cunning, smart, dangerous. The adversary with a nose. Is it even possible to 'fool' this beast, this nose? Well! hogs do have a major weakness, their stomach. Often electric corn feeders are used to attract the attention of this eating machine. But what about that nose, if he smells you, corn or no corn, this brute will disappear faster than could ever be imagined. Cover scents work well, but most are messy and expensive. Fresh earth & natural pine cover scent wafers, by Hunters, are inexpensive solutions that, along with corn feeders, will give the serious hunter a better chance of success. 
We have seen what the Florida Middle Grounds can produce, but what about the hard to harvest hogs. For over a year now I have been hunting the Florida wild boar at Tiger Island Outfitters, Cedar Key, Florida. We hunt over corn feeders, however, that 'nose' has been a problem. Will fresh earth & pine wafers really help? Only one way to find out. Wednesday morning April 11, study time! But first, nap time, nap time in the cutest little cabin imaginable. Five P.M. time to visit my home for the next few hours, hope the hogs are obliging, surely they must be hungry! After attaching the cover scent wafers to my cap, I am ready. Finally, after a couple of hours, signs of life, hogs, hungry hogs. The bigger ones are staying off at a distance. Please, please come in. Just smell that delicious corn, but don't get even a whiff of me. Well, those wafers are working, closer, closer, they come. Now, the corn & wafers have done their jobs. It's up to me and my lever action 45/70 Guide gun. Slowly I put the cross-hairs of my 3X9 Nikon scope just under that monsters ear. BAM! what a shot. Hog down, hog down and on film. Joey, my guide, to the rescue. My trophy will be cleaned even before I get back to camp. It's still early, Joey says there is a good chance those hogs will be back. OK! let's see. Tiger Island donates hundreds of pounds of fresh hog meat to the needy. They sure could use a couple. I can shoot that Marlin pretty darn fast, but hogs can take off like a bat our of .... well let's just say they are speedy! Given the chance, I will try. As the sun makes its last appearance of the day, I see them, they are headed my way. Will I get a shot, or shots, before dark? Only a few minutes left. Well! It's now or never. I pick out two porkers, two boars. BAM, BAM! I did it, in less than a heart beat, two boars down. What a hunt. A wonderful time, and we helped the needy. 
Home away from home:








Cover scent wafers:








What a shot:
















Joey, Tiger island master guide:








Joey & Crichton Allen, owner of Tiger Island Outfiters:
















Tiger Island Outfitters...the video:


----------



## TatSoul

Nice Ad.


----------



## oysterman

Wirelessly posted

Wow...If' n you still want to hunt big wild hogs give me a call. I live in the swamps of Pensacola and for a mere 150 dollars I have not one but two hogs in a 20x20 pen you can shoot wit your big gun. Oysteroutfitters.com


----------



## TatSoul

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Wow...If' n you still want to hunt big wild hogs give me a call. I live in the swamps of Pensacola and for a mere 150 dollars I have not one but two hogs in a 20x20 pen you can shoot wit your big gun. Oysteroutfitters.com


lol.notice the comment the dude made in the video about you cant hardly see the fence.I guess if you cant see the fence than you will feel more sportsman like shooting a caged animal on a feeder LMAO.


----------



## FrankwT

LOL canned hunts, this guy is a hoot, that is not hunting it is a slaughter of pet pigs! Nice 2nd post!


----------



## deersniper270

...


----------



## Harbison

To each his own:
First of all, this is NO ad, but a report on my last hunt.
Hope U enjoy your hogs in your 20x20 pen. 
Caged animal: Tiger Island hunting area stretches back for over 1/4 of a mile. It consists of two ponds, a swamp, and a large oak hammock. If one is into stalking, you could easily walk for hours and not see the same tree, or hogs, twice. 
PET PIGS: Those 'pets' are big & dangerous. In fact, you must sign a release before hunting. Every single one of the Tiger Island guides have been chased. 
'LOL' kids stuff! Even my daughters grew out of the 'LOL' mentality years ago. 
'Canned hunt' Where? when? Have you been there? Most wise people know what they are talking about before they open their mouth. 
FEEL BAD: One of the most common ways of hunting hogs in Florida is over electric feeders. The sport is in trying to out-wit one of the smartest animals in the woods. What feeder should I hunt? Will they show before dark? And, when they do show, when do I shoot? As a rule the smaller hogs come in first. Do I wait? Hogs have a nose you would not believe. One whiff of me and they are gone. And, guess what, they can spot the slightest movement. 
I have been hunting the Florida wild boar for over 1/2 a century. I have hunted fenced, no fence, dogs, corn, no corn, from a hut, tree stand, etc. In other words, you name it, I have done it. I hunted Madison Counties, Buck & Boat Hunting Club, for over twenty years. Buck & Boar, thousands of acres & NO fences. We used electric corn feeders. Buck & Boar is absolutely covered with hogs. Never-the-less, without electric corn feeders, you would seldom see one. 
Guess there are plenty of reasons why some, "people don't like hunters." I have found many who do not like fishermen either. Some, such as PETA, say there is, with modern fish finders & gps's, "no sport in fishing!" To each his own!

To each his/her own. For those who prefer to hunt management areas, without feeders, more power to you. Just think! You can use the same bullets year after year. OH! and for the real fishing sportmen, leave your fish finder & GPS at home. Just think! NO messy fish to clean. To each his own! 
I see where Pensacola has a very worthwhile program, '*Farmers & Hunters Feeding the Hungry in Pensacola!' *Tiger Island, Cedar Key, Florida, does the same thing. Many of the hogs harvested at TI ends up feeding the down & out in various shelters. On my last trip, two of the hogs I shot were donated to charity. 
On the 28'th of April, Tiger Island will hold its third annual tribute to our 'Wounded Warriors.' These heroes have given so much that we, all of us, can be free. In addition to a free hunt, there will be bands, and enough food to feed a small army. 
In Pensacola it's 'Farmers & Hunters Feeding the Hungry. In Cedar Key it's Tiger Island feeding the less fortunate & honoring our real heroes. 
Regardless of how you look at it, hunters contribute a great deal to the well-being of so many. Bob H.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Sounds like a good time, just maybe not so many plugs......


----------



## FenderBender

That was fun to watch, thanks for the post.


----------



## Harbison

*Sharing my adventures*

:thumbup:
"Sounds like a good time, just maybe not so many plugs......"

Thank you sir, I will remember that. 
Sir, if the truth be known, I have hunted & fished all my life. I am now 70 years old. I have a very bad knee & a replaced hip. Places like Tiger Island are all I have left. I was ready to give up hunting until I found TI. At Tiger Island we hunt the same way we did at Buck & Boar. B&B consist of over 10.000 acres, and NO fences. The hogs act the exact same way. Hogs will be hogs! The number one difference, at Tiger Island someone else does all of the work, while we have all the fun. 
Sir, on my next report I will make sure not to have so many 'plugs.' Plugs were never my intention. Guess I think so much of this place that I sometimes get carried away. Thanks for calling it to my attention.

*"Fun to watch, thanks for posting.*
Thank you sir. For many years I have been sharing my adventures on many different forums, and magazines. I have just started on this forum. I got hit pretty hard on both my hunting & off-shore fishing reports. My works are very widely accepted. In fact, I am a member of the Florida Outdoor Writers Association. I really want to share my adventures with the sportsmen/women on Pensacola. However, if I am only causing animosity, I will share elsewhere. 

(Headed to the Middle Grounds, 100 miles NW of Madeira Beach, this weekend. Be sure to check out my report. I enjoy sharing my adventures with fellow sportsmen/women every bit as much as the adventures themselves.)


----------



## lastcast

Share away! Hope I'm still hunting or fishing at 70. The crowd gets that way from time to time, don't worry about it. Thanks for the report and glad to hear about them helping our Vets and needy, we have a good number of Military, active and retired on here. Hope to here your fishing report, Good Luck.


----------



## BobbyD

Don't get discouraged, people on this forum just get a quick temper when it comes to ads. Like the one above said, just not so many plugs for the company next time and you will see a lot less criticism. Otherwise I enjoyed the read and the video. Keep them coming.


----------



## Harbison

*I will persevere!*

:thumbup:
Since I am new to this forum, it would probably be a good time to share who I am, and why I do what I do:
OK! I am a native Florida fisherman & hunter, have been doing both my entire life. I graduated from Jesuit High School & the University of Tampa. I have a degree in Psychology. For years I worked with disadvantaged kids & their parents. I am now completely retired. I work for, represent, NO one. My wife of 39 years, my hunting partner, passed away a couple of years ago. Recently, I lost my brother & Betty, my youngest daughter. Sir, my hunting, fishing, and sharing my adventures with other sportsmen/women is all I have left. In addition to posting on many forums, I am a constant contributor to Woods'nWater Magazine, and have published articles in New Jersey's Big Game Fishing Journal, and Boar Hunter magazine. Recently I was admitted to the prestigious Florida Outdoor Writers Association. Of this, I am very proud. 
ADS: Advertising for anyone was never my intention. People on the forums for whom I have been writing for years know this and accept my writings for what they are. I will be more careful. 
Corn feeders & fences: 
Corn feeders: A widely used method of concentrating hogs. Hogs, differently from deer, roam a great deal. Feeders help keep them in the area we are hunting. Without feeders, in such places as management areas, the average hunter goes many months, sometimes years, without even seeing a wild boar. Feeders in NO way guarantee success. In fact, It was on my third trip to Tiger Island that I harvested my first hog. 
Fences: First thought...the dreaded 'canned' hunt. Some places do indeed offer 'canned' hunts. After hunting in the wild for a life time, I too would have NO part of this. However, done correctly, fenced hunting can offer a great alternative. A chance for those with limited mobility and or little time, to actually succeed. The area must be big enough, and offer ample cover, for the critters to hide. The hogs are 'free roaming' within the confines of the fence. 
To each his/her own. Perhaps some of us, for whatever reason, do things differently. Diversity, in this great country, is, as it should be, a way of life, a way of life that must be preserved. To each his/her own! Bob H. :thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270

...


----------



## FrankwT

Deersniper, you are right on! But for kids and women for their first hunt I say OK and to this elderly man posting why not...just not something for real sportsmen. 

I am not sure about down there but we have tried to give pork away here too and the organizations say the State of FL will not allow them to accept it, venison is ok but not feral pigs...too many diseases.

The pigs in the pen do not look feral but look farm raised and put in the pens for people to shoot, they certainly have not been wild long if ever, at least the ones in the video. Take a look at the real feral hogs I have posted on PFF and you will see the differences.


----------



## Harbison

" I would never hunt fenced in property." OK! So don't do it. 
"Run to the other side of the property" Boy! Do they ever do that. 
"How do they get there" They are trapped in the wild, and brought to TI.
"More enjoyable in hunting free range" Given the opportunity, I must agree. I have hunted 'free range' all over the South, as far North as Maine, and a far West as New Mexico. Now, at 70, those days are over; I have found an alternative. 
"It's not real hunting" Depends on ones point of view.
"Real sportsman" Once again, depends on ones point of view. To each his own. To me, no 'real sportsman' would hunt with dogs; dogs takes all of the 'sport' out of hunting. Never-the-less, I refuse to criticize the methods used by others. 
"Give away pork" Has never been a problem
"too many diseases" Have been harvesting, and eating, wild pork for over 1/2 a century. Never a problem.
"Wild" Those hogs in the video are as wild as they get. Corn feeders, fenced or no fence, will bring, and keep, hogs in your area. If one does not like to hunt over corn, the solution is really very simple. 
They are trapped in the wild, and immediately released into an area that stretches back for over 1/4 of a mile. Take a look at one of my Buck & Boar stand sights. Buck & Boar, thousands & thousands of acres, NO fences, same hogs. The hogs of Buck & Boar look, act, and eat the same as TI hogs. Fence or no fence...hogs are hogs. If and when one decides to hunt hogs, many methods are available. However one decides to hunt is a personal thing. As long as it is legal, is one method better than another? Personal! To each his/her own. Bob H.


----------



## FrankwT

I said it was OK for elderly people to do canned hunts, no problem and good for you to still get out...you have a $$ interest in this place? or just defensive?

"too many diseases" Have been harvesting, and eating, wild pork for over 1/2 a century. Never a problem.

*That is why FWC is handing out cards to give your Doctor to everyone who handles or eats feral hogs...LOL I would say you are ill informed , lucky or do this very little. Also the Sate OF FL does not allow feral hog meat to be given to any State inspected facility and anyone who runs a place where they feed the hungry are turning it down unless they are ill informed!*
*Giuliano, who conducts research on the animals with George Tanner, a professor in the UF wildlife ecology and conservation department, said hogs can also host many diseases and parasites, including hog cholera, psuedorabies, brucellosis, tuberculosis, salmonellosis, anthrax, ticks, fleas, lice and various flukes and worms.*


----------



## CootCommander

You'll find on here a few people that feel their way is the only way things should be done. I wouldn't spend too much time defending something you're enjoying into your later years.


I, for one, enjoy the entire hunting experience From planting and feeding to dressing and processing. But that's because I have the knowledge, skill and physical ability to do so. If I did not I'm sure I would enjoy any opportunity I had to enjoy the outdoors.


I'd bet the farm that when a lot of the people belittling your hunt lose the ability to free range hunt and this is their alternative they wouldn't declassify themselves as a "Sportsman"


----------



## Harbison

Commander, thank you sir, I have dealt with, though rarely, these types of peoples 'It's my way or no way' on other forums. I have been doing this stuff for more years than most have been on this earth. 
Planting, feeding, dressing, processing: Exactly what Thelma & I did at Buck & Boar for years. Before that, the Black Belt Area of Alabama, before that, various clubs in Florida. We did what we had the ability, and knowledge, to do. Now, I am doing the same! For this, I apologize to no one!
Like it or not 'free range land' free range hunting is becoming a thing of the past. Most of the areas I once hunted are now paved roads & housing developments. 
The *sportsman* *of yesteryear*, is completely different from the *sportsman of today*. And, guess what? The *sportsman of tomorrow* will be completely different from today. 
We have two choices, live with it, enjoy what we have left, or find another sport. 

'Canned hunt' Matter of opinion, NOT fact!

NO $$ interest and NOTHING to defend!

'DISEASES' "ill informed, lucky, or do this very little." 

My experiences are real life, not text book. 50 + years of harvesting, averaged better than 25 hogs a year at Buck & Boar, with absolutely NO problems, is much more than, "Luck!" I was a very active member of Buck & Boar for 21 years. Our club, no fences... not that it matters...(hogs are hogs), averaged well over 300 hogs a year. None of us ever had the slightest problem. 
Scratch LOL, I do not use that kids stuff..."I would say you are ill informed." Bob H. 
From the wilds of New Mexico & Maine...NO fences. 









My late wife, Thelma, enjoyed wild boar hunting as much as I ever did. She was very good at it. Thelma was an expert at shooting, butchering, & cooking wild hogs. never a problem. Only outstanding eating.:

























*This picture was featured in my 'how to' article in Boar Hunter Magazine: Bob H. *


----------



## CootCommander

Pm sent. 

I see you're in Tampa? Im actually on my way there now. Funny little coincidence


----------



## Bloodhound

*Harbison*

Harbison
Don't sweat the pissing on your report, some just get shitty when someone is hunting and they can't. Glad you posted and had a good hunt. Now if the hog God's will smile on me tomorrow after noon.


----------



## Bloodhound

The last picture they line up for me


----------



## Harbison

Commander: Thank you for your PM. It was appreciated. 
Tampa is a very large city. I have lived here all my life & still get lost. Hope you enjoy our city. 
Bloodhound: Understood! It takes a real imagination for some on here to actually call themselves sportsmen. Looks like some would rather b...h than enjoy what our great outdoors has to offer. So be it! They can live in their own little world. In the mean time, peoples such as Commander, Bloodhound, and myself, will continue to enjoy the woods & waters of this great state. 
Sir, your pictures are outstanding. Thanks for posting. Hopefully, the hog guides will have great big smiles on their faces for you tomorrow afternoon. Please let us know how you do. 
That 'line-up' looks wonderful. Bob H.


----------



## oysterman

Wirelessly posted

Hogs...wild feral hogs as stated earlier can not be caught live and transported in florida.


----------



## Harbison

"Hogs...wild feral hogs as stated earlier can not be caught live and transported in florida"
Sorry to bust your bubble, but it is a widely accepted practice. Hogs are stocked all over the State. These hogs, feral hogs, are caught in the wild & transported, yes transported, to hundreds of outfitters. In no way are they 'farm raised', but are as wild as they get. Fence or no fence, hogs are masters at survival, and offer the chance for a real adventure. Bob H.


----------



## deersniper270

Wild hogs 
On private property with landowner 
permission, wild hogs may be hunted 
year-round with no bag limits, size limits or license required. They also maybe 
trapped but cannot be transported alive 
without a Feral Swine Dealer Permit 
from the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services by calling 850-410-0900.


----------



## jcoss15

Harbison said:


> "Hogs...wild feral hogs as stated earlier can not be caught live and transported in florida"
> Sorry to bust your bubble, but it is a widely accepted practice. Hogs are stocked all over the State. These hogs, feral hogs, are caught in the wild & transported, yes transported, to hundreds of outfitters. In no way are they 'farm raised', but are as wild as they get. Fence or no fence, hogs are masters at survival, and offer the chance for a real adventure. Bob H.


I agree about hogs being a master of survival...tougher than deer IMO and I love to "try" and get a porker! Their noses are tough to beat.


----------



## Harbison

"guess I'm not a "REAL SPORTMAN" like I thought" A legend in your own mind!

"I agree about hogs being a master of survival...tougher than deer IMO and I love to "try" and get a porker! Their noses are tough to beat."
For those who know how, deer are easy to pattern. I have hunted deer from one end of the country to the other. I flat know my deer hunting! Hogs, on the other hand, are much harder. Hogs are highly recognized as one of the smartest animals in the woods. And that nose is indeed,"tough to beat." Cent wafers work very well. I prefer fresh earth & natural pine. And, guess what? The bigger they are, the harder they are to harvest. 
The average hunter, unless hunting in farmer John's pasture, uses the same 5 bullets year after year. That is why we use corn feeders. 
















*I shot this trophy in Georgia. I know my deer hunting also. And, before it's even asked...NO fences. Bob H. *


----------



## deersniper270

Here is a few I've killed in the past and the last 2 seasons in Blackwater (my first 2 seasons in BW). 

The first buck I had food poisoning but still got up and went hunting. Puked 3 times out of my stand before daylight and had a 100+degree fever. The second buck I walked over a mile to a clear cut in the middle of the woods and dropped him at 256yds. The third buck I killed last year; called him in with a grunt and snorting at him. 4th pic is a BW buck my dad killed last year. I stalked a small trail and walked for a few hours until I found where he was hanging out and put my dad on him the next weekend.The 7 point from '09 I killed on our farm laying between the rows in the middle of a cut corn field. Shot him at 150yds and he took of running so I stood up and shot him a second time (somehow hitting the same exact hole the first one went in) free handed at 250+yds. The first doe, again walked over a mile to a wooded area just walking around for a bit until I saw sign I liked and harvested her. Carried her on my shoulders all the way back to the truck. Last one I shot her at 35yds on a very steep decline (which if you have ever bow hunted you know is a very difficult shot to make).

On top of being a full time college student and working 35+ hours a week, I find time to hunt and fish.


----------



## CootCommander

Maybe instead of degrading the mans only way of hunting and enjoying the outdoors you should be thankful he's not fighting for legislation to end the activities you obviously have a passion for. Regardless of the method the outcome is the same, an animal is harvested and it's rewards come by way of the experience and the nourishment it provides.


Why people divide over something like this who have such similar interests is beyond me. There is power in numbers, but numbers mean nothing if they are divided amongst themselves.


----------



## bobinbusan

All I can add to this is, it sure dose make a good sausage 60 pork & 40 venison


----------



## Harbison

deersniper 270: Wonderful report, even better with excellent pictures. Thanks for posting.
I also love deer hunting. I will never forget the years Thelma & I spent hunting deer in Alabama's black belt area. Or, the times we drove clear to Maine to deer hunt. Tracked a great big one in the snow for hours before shooting the trophy. What a hunt! 
Now, due to my circumstances, I must seek alternatives. It would be easy not to post, but, to me, 1/2 the fun of hunting, fishing, is sharing. 
Coot: I also fish. In fact, I have over 20 overnight Middle Grounds trips booked for 2012. I will be leaving for the Grounds this weekend. We will be fishing deep water...200-400 foot. Watch for my report. It should be a good one!
"Why people divide over something like this who have such similar interests is beyond me. There is power in numbers, but numbers mean nothing if they are divided amongst themselves."
Hunters, as well as fishermen, are facing the same types of problems. On the water, It's NOAA, on land, Developers, & the likes of PETA. The groups that would take us off the water, away from the woods, are strong, well financed, and, most of all, UNITED! 
UNITED we control; divided, we are controlled. Apathy, and lack of unity, are killing us. We are our own worst enemy! If nothing else, this thread proves that! 

Bob, could not agree more. I have a couple hundred pounds of smoked sausage in the freezer My legacy from Buck & Boar. Bob H


----------



## deersniper270

...


----------



## Harbison

"Fenced hunting": Indeed, 'Open range' does still exist, but, regardless if we admit it or not, is a vanishing species. The days of having thousands of acres to hunt are fading fast. Fenced hunting...when done properly, is one alternative. Is it for everyone? No way! Is 'Open range' for everyone? NO way. Both have advantages & dis-advantages. What is better for one, may not be for another. TRUE! The challenge level may be different. We are all human, we are unique, we all have different opinions, different aspirations. The better man/woman is the one who respects differences of opinion. 
"Fair chase" Ever visit any of our local management areas. I have hunted management areas from Avon Park to Arcilla, and all points in between. They were crowded fifty years ago. And now!
"Good guy" I try to be. I try to respect opinions different from mine. 
"Done well in his time" Nothing to complain about. I have hunted, and harvested, among other things, deer, rams, goats, bear, elk, turkey, ducks, squirrel, dove, quail, and my favorite of all, the wild boar. The wild boar, fenced or not, cunning, dangerous, hard to bring down. The Florida wild boar, the beast with a nose. This monster has one downfall that gives the hunter an even chance, his stomach. Defeat his nose, feed him, and you have a chance. But remember, hogs feed at night. Pressure him, and, electric feeder or not, fence or not, and your chance of a day time shot is minimal at best. Add a full moon, and the chances are even less. 
"Putting them in a pen and shooting them" Sorry, but a fence does not a pen make. That 'pen' offers more areas to hide that one could ever imagine. 
"OK with it" OK if, and only if, done properly. Speculation, pre-judging, gets one nowhere. How can we judge something we have not tried? Something we know absolutely nothing about.? I do not think I would like elephant hunting in Africa, but I will say nothing until I have tried it for myself. 
"Some people think" Sir, after you have lived as long as I have, you will learn not to pay too much attention to, "What people think!" Regardless of what we say, do, or how we act, 'Some people' will see only what they want to see, hear only what they want to hear, and believe only what they want to believe. Case in point, "Fence in hunts have no sport."
"Sorry for expressing my opinion on fenced hunts." No problem! Sir, you, as well as everyone on here, is more than welcome to express their opinion. Bob H.


----------



## hoghunterx

I would have to disagree on your comments about managment areas. here in northwest florida we have hundreds of thousands of acres of managment land to hunt and we kill alot of hogs with no corn feeders or fences.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Thank you for the post Mr Harbison. I know Tracy and Chrichton personally. They are great people. They are always taking kids and wounded warriors from our foundation at NO charge. And Deersniper, Mr Harbison was killing trophy "free range" animals before you were even thought of!!! I'm sure he was still killing them when your dad was changing your stinking diapers. Have some respect for your elders!!! I am a quadriplegic and I go to Tiger Island. I also hunt "free range" places. So Deer sniper, GROW UP AND HAVE SOME RESPECT!!!!!!


----------



## deersniper270

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Thank you for the post Mr Harbison. I know Tracy and Chrichton personally. They are great people. They are always taking kids and wounded warriors from our foundation at NO charge. And Deersniper, Mr Harbison was killing trophy "free range" animals before you were even thought of!!! I'm sure he was still killing them when your dad was changing your stinking diapers. Have some respect for your elders!!! I am a quadriplegic and I go to Tiger Island. I also hunt "free range" places. So Deer sniper, GROW UP AND HAVE SOME RESPECT!!!!!!


I never meant to disrespect Bob.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

deersniper270 said:


> I never meant to disrespect Bob. I just said I don't believe in fenced in hunting.


You need to think before u speak :whistling:


----------



## Bloodhound

Will be in the tree stand in a couple hours, pig in the smoker tomorrow. I just hope they come in again before dark. But if they want to play that game I will be ready Saturday with the rifle and Q-beam


----------



## Harbison

WACKEM: Tracy & Chricton are two of the nicest, down to earth people, I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. Sir, I will be attending , and reporting on, the 'Wounded warrior' extravaganza the 28'th of this month. I will write a story & provide in the woods photos. Still not sure I should post on here. I do not like conflicts. 
Free range: After Thelma, my wife and hunting partner for 39 years, passed away, the thought of hunting alone was too much for me. My darling has been gone over three years now. Two years ago I went back to Buck & Boar, I spent 2 1/2 months at my camp, alone. it was so hard on me, I decided I just could not do that any more. Tracy & Chricton to the rescue. They allow me to hunt, and to have someone to talk to. After each hunt, they invite me into their home. Being alone, this means so much to me. 
DEERSNIPER270: DeerSniper, in a PM, has personally apologized to me. That shows real class. Thanks to young sportsmen/women like him, I feel the legacy I am leaving behind is in very good hands. 
HOGHUNTERX: OK! Thanks for the up-date. Years ago I hunted such places as Ocala, Richloam, Green Swamp. They were absolutely over-run with people. I hunted for ten years in the Arcilla Management Area. A lot of hogs, and people. Glad to hear that Management Areas are still alive & kicking. I wish you & yours nothing but the very best. Please keep us posted on how you do. 
BLOODHOUND: Best! Please let us know how you do. Sir, Q Beams are indeed great! However, they are big, heavy, and run out of power pretty darn quick. Technology is great! You can now purchase tiny lights of 1,000+ lums. Easy to hold, and the rechargeable battery last for hours. They really light up the night. If you would like to know more, pleas let me know. Thanks guys for making me feel at home. Bob H.


----------



## aaronious45

I think this should be sort of a lesson to everyone...you don't know what is goin on in a strangers life..so before you criticize them, talk to them and see what's going on and why they are doing what they do. (this doesnt apply to stanly, he's just plain ole nuts)
I'll probably be taking my dad to a place like this when he gets where he can't get around anymore, thanks for the video and pictures


----------



## CootCommander

aaronious45 said:


> I think this should be sort of a lesson to everyone...you don't know what is goin on in a strangers life..so before you criticize them, talk to them and see what's going on and why they are doing what they do. (this doesnt apply to stanly, he's just plain ole nuts)
> I'll probably be taking my dad to a place like this when he gets where he can't get around anymore, thanks for the video and pictures


I agree 100%. Everyone, myself included, has been guilty of jumping to conclusions before all the facts are on the table at one point or another. And this is especially true when it's something your passionate about. 


I will say this; It shows a lot about someone's character when the admit they may have handled the situation the wrong way. Good on ya Deersniper!


----------



## aaronious45

Yep, I've said things in the wrong company many times...I'm terrible about making bad jokes to people and it hits a nerve or soft spot...


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys. I too have learned from this thread. Hunting & fishing have been, and remain, my passion. Tiger Island has given me a chance to continue what I want to do so badly. 
To me sharing my adventures are every bit as important as what I do in the field, or on the water. 
I have been contributing to numerous forums, and magazines, for years. At first I was thrilled to share with the sportsmen/women of Pensacola. Then it appeared that the number one objective of many forum members was to criticize, start a fight, and keep, it going. Sorry! but that is just not me. I am a sportsman, not a fighter. Although, I must admit, I have been fighting NOAA for years. I was ready to drop this forum like the proverbial hot potato. Now, I have a different prospective. Many on here have shown real class, real respect, real sportsmanship. For this I am grateful. Thank you! Bob H.


----------



## K-Bill

aaronious45 said:


> I think this should be sort of a lesson to everyone...you don't know what is goin on in a strangers life..so before you criticize them, talk to them and see what's going on and why they are doing what they do. (this doesnt apply to stanly, he's just plain ole nuts)
> I'll probably be taking my dad to a place like this when he gets where he can't get around anymore, thanks for the video and pictures


Well put. I too thought it was just an ad for some little fenced piece of woods so I can't throw stones at anyone. After reading further my view completely changed. I say do what makes you happy mr. Bob. I admire you for keeping on even with the physical limitations and especially the loss of your wife. I don't know anything about this place but it sounds like you've gone far and above paying your dues and deserve a place to hunt where you can just relax and enjoy yourself. thanks for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## Harbison

You guys are really making me feel at home. Sir, I have been on anti-depressants, and nerve medications. Thanks to my hunting & fishing, and writing about my adventures. I am now off both. K - Bill, I am still very emotional. I will never get over the loss of my wife, daughter, and brother. Forum members have been instrumental in giving me the ability to not only press on, but enjoy life. 
I really do not like to talk about my losses; however, the understanding of fellow forum member helps so much. 
Leaving for the Middle Grounds tomorrow. And then, April 28, Tiger Island's salute to our Wounded Warriors. Then, after that, the Grounds again. Will have plenty to report. Really hope you like my reports, My reports always contain many on the spot pictures & videos. I take my cameras on the boat & into the woods with me. Thanks for making me feel at home. BobH.


----------



## BuckWild

Great comment! Stop busting the man's balls so much. At his age, at least he is still able to hunt and fish in any fashion. I'm sure it's a bit hard to back pack a climber half a mile into a swamp and setup, then drag a 100lb hog or deer out when your 70 years old. You guys are being total dicks and acting like high school girls. Grow up. 

To the OP, if it makes you happy to hunt the way you want, then keep on hunting/fishing and posting away! Good Luck!



CootCommander said:


> Maybe instead of degrading the mans only way of hunting and enjoying the outdoors you should be thankful he's not fighting for legislation to end the activities you obviously have a passion for. Regardless of the method the outcome is the same, an animal is harvested and it's rewards come by way of the experience and the nourishment it provides.
> 
> 
> Why people divide over something like this who have such similar interests is beyond me. There is power in numbers, but numbers mean nothing if they are divided amongst themselves.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Harbison said:


> Thanks guys. I too have learned from this thread. Hunting & fishing have been, and remain, my passion. Tiger Island has given me a chance to continue what I want to do so badly.
> To me sharing my adventures are every bit as important as what I do in the field, or on the water.
> I have been contributing to numerous forums, and magazines, for years. At first I was thrilled to share with the sportsmen/women of Pensacola. Then it appeared that the number one objective of many forum members was to criticize, start a fight, and keep, it going. Sorry! but that is just not me. I am a sportsman, not a fighter. Although, I must admit, I have been fighting NOAA for years. I was ready to drop this forum like the proverbial hot potato. Now, I have a different prospective. Many on here have shown real class, real respect, real sportsmanship. For this I am grateful. Thank you! Bob H.


Please don't leave the forum Mr Harbison. I look forward to your future posts and stories :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison

I am now, both on the forum, and in PM's being overwhelmed with support. I really want to stay and to contribute. At first, I felt un-wanted, that opinion has changed. Leaving for the Middle Grounds. The weather prediction is terrible. Keep your fingers crossed for us. Thanks for the support. Bob H.


----------



## deersniper270

I hope the middle grounds trip turns out to be the best trip you've ever been on! Can't wait to hear the report!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Harbison said:


> I am now, both on the forum, and in PM's being overwhelmed with support. I really want to stay and to contribute. At first, I felt un-wanted, that opinion has changed. Leaving for the Middle Grounds. The weather prediction is terrible. Keep your fingers crossed for us. Thanks for the support. Bob H.


Be safe Mr Harbison. Look forward to ur report. Please look at our website seasonsofhopeinc.org We would love to have u as an honorary guest on one of our hunts:thumbsup: Be Blessed

Michael Harris
Team Seasons Of Hope


----------



## Harbison

We had a blast on the Grounds. Sir, I try my best to enjoy life & to spread happiness with whomever will talk to me. Life is way too short not to enjoy, and be thankful for, every single moment. 
Read my full Muddle Grounds report in the off-shore out of area section (nice catch, good friends, and gourmet food). I really hope everyone here enjoys my reports as much as I cherish bringing them to you. 
What a wonderful thing 'Seasons of hope' is. I have saved your web sight in my favorites for future study. Sir, I graduated from Jesuit High School, and have a BA in Psychology from the University of Tampa. I worked with dis-advantaged kids & their parents for years. I love helping people and really appreciate those who help others. The Jesuits taught me to help others. This, sir, has remained a passion with me. 
Gosh, it would be a real honor to hung with you. Bob H.


----------



## Har5da43

that is not hunting it is a slaughter of pet pigs! Nice 2nd post!


----------



## K-Bill

Har5da43 said:


> that is not hunting it is a slaughter of pet pigs! Nice 2nd post!


red x's. and i lashed out pretty bad when i first saw this. then realized you were quoting another post. i'm glad i caught it before i posted my reaction.


----------



## Harbison

"slaughter of pet pigs!"
Intelligent people know what they are talking about before opening their mouths. 

This weekend will be very special. Hubbard's Marina will host a "Memorial", a Memorial honoring those who set out to sea, never to return . 
I would love to attend the Memorial. However, I will be attending another Celebration. My hunting Outfitter, Tiger Island, is sponsoring a free hunt honoring those who have given so much, so much that we, all of us, can be FREE. Our veterans, our heroes, our "Wounded warriors", will be, many from wheel-chairs, hunting hogs, enjoying a real Southern cookout, and live music. A Memorial honoring those who have set to sea, but never returned, and, a celebration honoring those who fought for freedom, and returned, returned as our, "Wounded warriors," 
Nothing could be more appropriate:
Thank you Hubbard's Marina; thank you Tiger Island Outfitters! 
Bob H.


----------

